# Looking for a pocket pistol



## Mr.clean (Jul 30, 2009)

Waiting for my license in the mail,so i'm debating on what i want.I have it narrowed down to kel-tec P-3AT,Ruger LCP,Beretta Tomcat,or Kahr(Not sure which).The tomcat i can get a used one for $200,but i dont like that it's a .32.Kel-tec is cheap and reliable but,overheats quick,triggerslap.Kahr,Way over priced(But a good gun).LCP has had recalls on them,but has been fixed?I like the fact the tomcat has SA/DA,compared to the other ones they are DAO.Give me your thoughts and opinions,good or bad.Also i was gonna carry it in a pocket holster or a belly band,i'll probably get both holsters anyway.In the winter i'll be carrying my Ruger P-89.

Thanx in advance,
Tony


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

How much pistol-shooting experience do you have?

Pocket pistols are _very_ difficult to control, and very hard to shoot well. They are not for beginners.

If you're relatively new to pistols, start with something full-size and heavy, so all you need to think about is trigger control. Then, after you have some experience and can reliably make accurate hits out to 20 yards, you could switch to a small gun and start learning to shoot all over again.

My tiny, 100-pound wife started out with my full-size, .45 ACP, 1911. When she was competent, she switched to a S&W J-frame revolver with a 2" barrel. She learned to shoot that well, but it wasn't comfortable for her.
Now she's learning to use a Kel-Tec P3AT. It fits her perfectly, and she loves it.
I, on the other hand, carry the AMT .45 Backup, one of the two smallest .45s ever made. Everything about it is a perfect fit on me, a marriage made in Heaven.

The Kel-Tec P3AT works OK in my hand, it functions very well, and it's quite accurate, but its trigger is so sharply curved that it pokes my normal-man-size fingertip painfully, every time I pull on it.
My wife, on the other hand (yes, I meant the pun), has thin fingers, so the P3AT's trigger is perfect for her. No pain at all.
I have to assume that the two other Kel-Tec mini-pistols would give me the same problem, and wouldn't bother my wife.

I have no experience with Kahr pistols.

BTW #1: I don't understand the term "trigger slap," even though I've been shooting pistols for many years. The P3AT exhibits a little slack at the beginning of the pull, and a little overtravel at the end, but neither is hard to deal with. We don't even notice them.
BTW #2: I suggest that the .380 ACP cartridge is the absolute minimum for self-defense, and the .32 ACP is just too small and underpowered. Better than both would be .38 Special or 9mm. I believe that rules out both the Tomcat and the P32.


----------



## Hollander (Feb 2, 2009)

Love my Kahr PM9. No problems, easy to carry in front pocket, not too difficult to shoot and control even though I have only been shooting and carrying handguns for about 8 months. The Kahrs are expensive but I am glad I was fortunate to find one this past February. It goes where I go during the hot summer months. I may even purchase a Ross open top pancake holster for the rest of the year when I do not feel like carrying my Walther PPS .40.


----------



## Mr.clean (Jul 30, 2009)

i've been shooting many pistols,rifles,and shotguns since i was 6.I am now 23,so yes im a pretty good shot.
My dad and some old timers(No pun) refer to trigger slap the way the trigger resets after each shot,my dad does have huge man hands though.He says after every shot the the trigger slaps his finger when resetting(HARD).He says his fingers will hurt for 2 days just after 50 rounds.I dont have girly hands,but there not big ass mitts like my dads LOL.The ruger LCP with extension grips fit my hand,but not without the extensions.I've been searching,but i'm somewhat undecisive about what which one.I agrre .380 is the min,i could get the Tomcat for now,when my dad comes to visit he'll give me one of his .380 and lots of ammo.I could then carry the .32 in an ankle holster as backup.MORE OPINIONS.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

OK, another thought:

Grip extensions on pocket pistols are kind of counter-productive.
The grip area is the most difficult part of a pistol to hide, and the grip extension just makes the handle bigger and more difficult to conceal.
You probably already have enough skill to be able to accurately shoot a .380 pistol by gripping it with only two fingers and your thumb, so try not to use that grip extension, or magazine extension, or any other kind of extension.
Try it and see.


----------



## Mr.clean (Jul 30, 2009)

Allright,thanks for the ideas.


----------



## Brent05Redfire (May 22, 2009)

I am like you, I don't like the DA only pocket guns. they are already small and having a long trigger pull on a DA gun means I can't shoot it straight. I shot the LCP and really like it a lot. I was very accurate at 10 yards out.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Delete


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Brent05Redfire said:


> I am like you, I don't like the DA only pocket guns. they are already small and having a long trigger pull on a DA gun means I can't shoot it straight. I shot the LCP and really like it a lot. I was very accurate at 10 yards out.


I don't understand your post.
You don't like DAO pocket guns, but you do like the LCP.
But the LCP is a double-action-only pocket gun.
Please explain.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

I added an LCP to my collection recently. Its nice and light. I hardly notice it while its in my pocket. I did have to add the extension to it because its a tad small for my large hands.

What about a snub nose revolver? They make great pocket guns, and you can get'em in good ol' .357 magnum.


----------



## Mr.clean (Jul 30, 2009)

I thought of that but i need something lightweight.


----------



## Mr.clean (Jul 30, 2009)

I got the license in the mail today.I'll be carring my p-89 untill i get what i need.More opinions!


----------



## Mr.clean (Jul 30, 2009)

Well no more decisions,got 2 new pistols.Beretta 84F(.380),and Beretta 21A(.22 LR).Didnt spend a dime either,a gift from pops.The 380 i carry for the most part, the 22 is for jogging or when my shirt is not so baggy.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Well you lucky devil - be sure and say thanks to Daddy !! 

Sounds like your set to go.I think you'll like the .380 for a carry gun.


:smt1099


----------

